# a new sig for me ?



## JPdensetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

>>


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Aug 6, 2008)

ur sig is already awesome but y do u need another1


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 6, 2008)

reym said:
			
		

> ur sig is already awesome y do u need another1


I set it in a map then I can change sometimes... Yea i'll another one. Sometimes changing.
But I love the zelda timeline


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 8, 2008)

here 




dunno if is any good, just did quickly


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 8, 2008)

i will make you one for sure but can you tel me a little how you want it ?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've made a Minish Cap one:










or this one:






I can't find any Tetra en Link images!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 8, 2008)

oh you're all so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It goes in the maps signatures, I'm going to change now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!! THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE A SIG FOR MII !!!!!!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 8, 2008)

Would you prefer 魔法の帽子リンク?
It means 'magic hat links'


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 8, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Would you prefer ?????????
> It means 'magic hat links'


If you want make another with that also good... also with the timeline then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------

